# Spider Pics



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Some pics from an egg sac that hatched out.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

whered you get those spiders and what do you do with them?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh my god.....the hairs on my arms actually stood up!!!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice shots Aaron


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Raid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

ewwwwwww! i've seen clumps of babys like that but never that many... its fun to blow on them and watch them all scatter


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Eewww! Not another spider thread.


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

I see kaisa has beaten me to the Ewww comment. Dude you've got one major spider problem.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

i think i threw up a little in my mouth ... yick !!!


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

That's just a nest of newly hatched garden spiders. They are good for you eating all those pesky mosquitoes and flies....


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool. In September they will all move into your basement.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

those kind dont live indoors just spin the cool webs between trees and plants (till someone hikes through them and gets a facefull)


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I was mesmerized by those mass hatchings as a kid. still am. thanks for the pix.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Such adverse reactions to spiders on this thread...


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

They are very cute 

thanks for the pics.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

wsl said:


> Such adverse reactions to spiders on this thread...


LOL yea really though...gave me goose bumps . But the comments lmao !!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think they look really cool. They were attached the the gazebo in the back yard. There were two different ones that hatched out.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

and in case you missed them ....



taureandragon76 said:


>


here they are again .


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

LMAO, anything to get a reaction eh Bill


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

lol Bill!

anyways, I think they are cool. I remember when I was a kid I used to watch them a lot. I like to observe the behaviors of animals/insects/worms etc.

Spiders have always been one of the "cool" ones in my list 

that being said, I wouldn't want that many inside my house...my wife would freak out for 1, think about the reaction for a thousand!


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Found a group of same looking ones on the lavender the other day. Was going to take a pic, but truthfully they were creeping me out a bit


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Umm... ahhh.... a can of hairspray and a lighter definitely works like a flamethrower~


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

free fish food?


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Umm... ahhh.... a can of hairspray and a lighter definitely works like a flamethrower~


WAAAA So mean!! I don't kill spiders even in my house, I ask them to go away.. and shoo them back to where ever they hide..

I feel guilty when I feed my fish worms... Still that big PILE of spiders gives me the heeby jeebies!

I harass spiders for pictures sometimes.. I think they are really neat insects...


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

The only time I get creeped out by a spider is when I come across a big wolf spider


----------



## Srenaeb (Apr 24, 2010)

I like observing creatures as well, from a safe place. 
ie, if they can't crawl/walk/ooze/jump/or otherwise "get at" me, I like looking at 'em. 

what will you do with them? Feed them to fish?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Srenaeb said:


> I like observing creatures as well, from a safe place.
> ie, if they can't crawl/walk/ooze/jump/or otherwise "get at" me, I like looking at 'em.
> 
> what will you do with them? Feed them to fish?


Just leave them be. These pictures were taken about a week ago and most of the babies have moved on.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i dont like walking thru spider webs in the dark cuz i never know what kinda spider i might have trailing behind me goin down the back of my neck or something
~shivers~
usually i dont like feeding wild insects to my fish for pesticide reasons but newly hatched stuffs i might have just done it :/


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Sure they are not Black Widow spiders? Highly venemous and can kill you.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

hehehe neat!  I love spiders


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmm, let's see if I can find my "Arachnophobia" vid here in my dusty video stand......OOooh! EEeeek! I just saw this HUGE, HONKIN' SPIDER come scurrying from under the stand!!! Quick wifey GO STOMP ON IT!!!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> Sure they are not Black Widow spiders? Highly venemous and can kill you.


lol, no they are not. dont scare ppl even more 

-----

if I see a spider in the home now, I usually catch him in my hand and put him/her out


----------

